# Idaho



## lstlouis (Dec 9, 2008)

*South East Idaho Pollination*

Sideline beekeeper available for pollination contracts in the South East Idaho Area. 5 to 10 hive minimum depending upon crop and contract. (208)3575656 ask for Louis.


----------



## KatieBee Honey (Mar 3, 2016)

We have 2000+ hives available for pollination in Idaho from April onward. We are based in the Treasure valley but will travel for larger contracts. We provide pollination for fruit trees, seed crops, onions, carrots, mustard, whatever you need. Prices are determined by type of crop.


----------

